# Burstner 747 weight problems



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody with a Burstner 747-2 (2002) had their Gross weight increased from 5000KG to 6000KG. My van has a lot of extras added by a previous owner which nearly uses up the pay load. I was gobsmacked when I had it weighed today. So it is either an uprated plate or get rid of some of the toys. 

Andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have been in touch with Burstner about the weight and it looks as though it cannot be upgraded but what has come out is they fitted the wrong plate to the inside of the van which shows a higher weight than the plate under the bonnet. they are sending a replacement plate now.

Andy


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Gosh Andy,

You have a 1250kg payload, whats been fitted???


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hi fdhadi

It has an on board genney air con, sat dish, two large batteries and I mean large, victron inverter/charger and I have put on a bike rack for our scooter that wont fit in the garage with out letting down the tires and removing the mirrors etc.under slung gas tank and two gas bottles in the locker which are empty. I had it weighed the other day with out taking out a lot of our bits as they would stay on the van no matter what and it came up at 4740kg so looks like the wife will have to go on a diet, and the dog to the vets. I emailed the previous owner who had the van from new and had the stuff fitted he was told the van should weigh 3750kg ex works and the extras were calculated with the weights given by the different suppliers which should have left a good payload for the personal bits and bobs somewhere the calculations have gone adrift so I looks like we will have to have a rethink and get rid of the genny and batteries get a smaller victron inverter.That should save alot. Andy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We had our 748 weighed last may and was gobsmacked how much we put into it and how much payload we had used. Dumped out a lot of junk. We still travel with no water most of the time to keep weight down.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Try Sv tech To see if they can uprate you


----------

